

Don't Hire Remote Workers - dannyr
http://www.johnfdoherty.com/dont-hire-remote-workers/

======
cleverjake
I think the author is missing the point that culture can transcend location.
Looking at 37Signals, Github, and many other successful companies, you can see
that people who are in constant communication with one another, and actually
like one another, you will still get an amazing product.

~~~
dannyr
I think it applies more on the early days of a startup.

I believe Github had no remote employees when they started. It was only later
and when their culture is established that they had people working remotely.

------
markyc
automattic

